# waterproof point and shoots, 2016 version



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Have a Sony that I have been really happy with but it is a few years old, my Dad bought the same one I think last year and likes it. Been happy with the pic quality for a point and shoot:

Submersible Underwater camera in pool water and sea | DSC-TX30 | Sony US


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I purchased the Panasonic TS6 to replace my barely functioning TS1 that served me well for many years. Highly recommend takes great photos.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just got an Olympus tg4 and love it. I looked at the Costco camera and the one I saw didn't have a burst mode. Either that or you couldn't zoom during the movie. Or both limitations.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

3 seperate Canon Powershot submersible camera's on the Grand trip I just got off of and they all seem to work well. I definitely am in the market too, as I'm tired of waiting for people to send out pictures after trips and I'm not willing to risk my nice DSLR even on side hikes. I took it on the grand trip and I think I got it out 3 times the whole trip.

I've heard good reviews of the Olympus TG series like you guys said, so that is on the short list for sure.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Had the Tg-4 for a year, mostly gets used by my daughters but takes awesome photos. Pros: Easy to use, easy to change modes, dedicated video button, RAW (if you are into that), photo modes like microscope and live composite are awesome. Cons: Doesn’t use a normal micro-usb for charging, proprietary Olympus connector so you have to take another cord. Battery life seems good though and I picked up a couple Chinese backup batteries from Amazon for cheap. 



Here’s some shots:


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Fuji XP60*

Had this camera for a few years now. Bomb proof. Takes great pictures/videos. Easy to set up and operate - even for me. It has all the standard options. Favorite feature besides picture quality is it's almost zero "spool up" time. I turn it on and by the time I've got the picture in the view finder it's ready to shoot. I looked long and hard and this camera was head and shoulders above others in this respect - I don't miss pictures anymore waiting for the camera to get ready. It is not expensive. This shot is on the Copper River 2 years ago.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Fuji XP90 is great!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Nikon Coolpix has been very reliable for me, and taken many great photos and video, battery life is excellent, and it turns on and shoots rapidly. it also does not fog up nearly as much as the old olympus tough i had for too long. picture quality is awesome imo, except lack of real zoom or wide (standard for point and shoot)
i keep it clipped in to a mini cold-shut locking biner in my pfd pocket. Another thing i figured out on the fly was to protect it by keeping it in a beer coozie to protect it... (figured that one out at the upper salt put-in)... lol. it's worked well enough to keep using it since.
heres good reviews for all the above:
The Best Waterproof & Rugged Cameras for Summer 2016
The Best Waterproof Digital Cameras of 2016 - Best Waterproof Cameras | Roundup | PCMag.com
Top 10 Waterproof Cameras of 2016 | Top Ten Reviews
This  camera (Nikon AW1)looks very intriguing although it has terrible reviews on amazon, due to price and potential seal failure with interchangeable lenses. I am ready for a better version of this, more zoom, more quality... not if its gonna fail tho.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> 3 seperate Canon Powershot submersible camera's on the Grand trip I just got off of and they all seem to work well. I definitely am in the market too, as I'm tired of waiting for people to send out pictures after trips and I'm not willing to risk my nice DSLR even on side hikes. I took it on the grand trip and I think I got it out 3 times the whole trip.
> 
> I've heard good reviews of the Olympus TG series like you guys said, so that is on the short list for sure.


I have a fairly inexpensive DSLR I bring on river trips. It's the Canon SL1, the smallest DSLR currently on the market, and available for as low as $289 for the body. I have looked at the TG series as well as the TS series and they are both decent, but not good enough for what I'm looking for. My shots need to be high enough resolution to be printed. So I am considering a flexible underwater housing. This one seems to be the best option I have found:

Canon EOS 100DﾠRebel SL1 Underwater Housing for Mirrorless by Ewa-Marine with Lens with thread up to 72mm Lens Port


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Take a look at this site. This review is a little older (2014) but DPreview usually does a waterproof camera review every year so look around on the site and you may find some newer articles.
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/3436829389/dpreview-recommends-best-waterproof-cameras


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Pentax Optio WP has been a great camera for me. Love the time lapse option.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I am now into week 2 with the xp90, and I am thinking that the problem may be with the device behind the camera. It seems like my son is taking way better pictures, so, I may be using the xp90, but having my son take the pictures!


----------

